# Mama nipples



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

Not really sure where to put this.

What do you guys do to shrink the nipples and tighten the underbelly back up after your girls have pups?

I've heard of apple cider vinegar and preparation H both doing the job, just seeing what you guys do


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

good diet and alot of exercise and sometimes it just comes down to genetics , also how long you had the pups on her effects it as well . when did you wean them?


----------



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

Well, I got her from the pound. she was put in there january, so she had the pups sometime before then


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they may never come back up completely , possibly the pups were kept on too long as well. best you can do is give her adequate exrcise and a good diet they may come up a bit , do you have pictures of her?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

if you can get her diggin' the flirt pole it is a great way to tighten up the abdomen. If she still feels like there's "milk" in there you withhold food and water for the first 24 hours, give a quarter of the food and water the following day, half the day after and three quarters after that ect. until you're back at the regular feeding amount and frequency.


----------



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> they may never come back up completely , possibly the pups were kept on too long as well. best you can do is give her adequate exrcise and a good diet they may come up a bit , do you have pictures of her?


you can see em in the video in post 10
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/36660-my-first-bully.html


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

They didnt look bad at all in the video , was hard to see kinda but they may not come up much more. I can show you my girl and hers hang lower then yours { they were extremely low when we got her from the breeder and they have come up much more then they used to be even after just having a litter a few months ago}


----------

